# Elbow Swordfish



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Went 1 for 3 Saturday night in the area of the elbow. Had a fish cut a bait up pretty good on our first drift, but no hook up. Set up our second drift and at 11:00 our shallow rod start screaming. We get settled in for battle and after 2 very long runs. We put a gaff in a nice sword. After some pics and clean up we set back up for our third drift of the night. At 3:00 I am woke up by that sound we love to hear, but the fish did not find the hook and pulled off before I could get to the rod. By this time the north wind is kicking pretty good and we decide to pack it up and head to the house. Made a quick stop to pick up or snapper and made the pass just before rush hour. 

Almost forgot, we got on the biggest bait ball I've ever seen on our way out. Put 5 nice black fin on ice and release many more. I think every species of fish in the area was gorging them selfs. Even caught a few amberjack on the popper. 

The water was pretty blue out there and there was plenty of bait. There should be some good fishing if the weather holds. 

Bait - squid 
Depth - 700'
Water temp - 79


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job. Nice sword!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Give the grill a workout!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but did you catch the fish @~700' (or was the water depth ~700')


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Water Depth was 700'
Bait Depth was 200'


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice catch! Thanks for the report.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

BBreeze said:


> Water Depth was 700'
> Bait Depth was 200'


Cool- I didn't know many swords were caught that shallow... Anybody catch 'em @ the Squiggles ? That's about the deepest water I can access in my boat (~65 mi. from Panama City Bch Pass)


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

That a girl nancy. Watch those eyes though


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Saweet. Congrats!


----------

